# A traveling question.



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

I would just like to say that I am an avid fisherman and avid hunter who hates to see the deer someone killed layering their car driving down the freeway. Unfortunately, this display leads a lasting impression on children who are too young to understand the tradition/importance of deer hunting in our country. What makes hunting such a beautiful pastime is the stories, the camp food, the family & friends, the camp fire, the snow, the woods, the laughs, the respect of nature, the successes, the learning, and the inevitable failures. None of which, are seen in a tethered, lifeless, and bloody deer on a car. 

What do you think?

 
***I do not have children but, I am a teacher.
***LaurelRun, my comments have nothing to do with the big rig or "tailgating"; my problem is not directly with your situation either. I understand, to a point, your choice of placement.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw a lot of deer tethered to vehicles growing up, I turned out alright !!!!!! Maybe it should be the JOB of the parent to explain to the impressionable child exactly what you detailed in your post.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

My kids love it. Especially if its theirs.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm with krusty.i think that if a child is old enough to be left with a "lasting impression",then they most likely are old enough to be taught and understand the other things you mentioned.kids are impressionable,but only from a certain age do they retain most experiences.beyond that age,they may be influenced by what they see,but will be influenced more by parents/teachers etc.
those influences,i think,are going to make the real difference.
i grew up hunting and spent most of my adult life doing so.i have 3 grown kids.one son hunts,the other and my daughter don't.but they all understand what it's bout and have no issues or negative thoughts about it.that is because i was that influence that guided them in those early "impressionable" years.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I remember being so excited when I would see a deer going to the road. I used to count all the deer I saw and when I saw one on a car it was better because my dad could get beside and let me check it out for a bit.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Maybe it should be the JOB of the parent to explain to the impressionable child exactly what you detailed in your post


Excellent answer!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Hope I don't make a bad impression when I get my big 8 - 10pt strapped to my quad seat and handlebars like he's riding it in the back of my truck. I'll set him place so he stiffens up just right.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

When I teach a Hunters Ed class and we go over the game care section. I always tell the students to take in consideration the non hunters. First I tell them if they have an alternate place to place the deer, do it. Not just because of the viewing, but to keep off road grime, salt, fumes, chemicals, etc that may be on the road from getting on the meat. Especially if the road is wet and the water is getting kicked up from the wet road. If they cannot avoid tying it to the bumper, please place the gutted side inward as not to offend someone. I agree with the comments on parent responsibility, but the reason I teach this is because I had a non hunting person ask me one time why can't the hunters not show the gutted part. They didn't mind seeing the deer, just the open belly thing grossed them out.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

So the next time you see


> a tethered, lifeless, and bloody deer on a car


, take the opportunity and explain that


> What makes hunting such a beautiful pastime is the stories, the camp food, the family & friends, the camp fire, the snow, the woods, the laughs, the respect of nature, the successes, the learning, and the inevitable failures.


Stopping a child from having experiences is the worst thing you can do! Being there with a child during experiences is the best thing you can do! 
Experiences will teach more than any book. IMO


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

When I was in High School (and immature) my friend and I killed two does opening day of bow season. We put them both on the roof of my suv and proceeded to go to the McDonalds drive thru for lunch. I'm actually pretty embarassed about that now, even though it still makes me laugh. Since I've matured a little bit, when traveling without a pickup truck, we always cover the deer. Right or wrong, I don't know. However, I think it's a sign of professionalism.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I always cover mine unless it is a really short trip. The biggest reason is to keep road grime off my deer. I have seen plenty of deer that are covered with dirt, mud, etc. and have always wondered how bad that must taste. A side benefit is it keeps the blood and guts out of the view of nonhunters.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

I had a feeling that this would ruffle some feathers.  I totally agree with KrustyDogs comment:



> Maybe it should be the JOB of the parent to explain to the impressionable child exactly what you detailed in your post.


I do know that hunting parents and pro-hunting parents do explain the tradition and importance of hunting. Unfortunately, many parents are not hunters and many are con-hunter and will directly affect the way thier child views the situation. I worry for the sake of hunting. Every year the percentage of hunters decrease in the United States*. I just think it would be beneficial to all hunters to keep the gory images out of the public eye, unless, they ask to see. If not, our children may be fighting to keep our time honored sport. 
*http://library.fws.gov/nat_survey2006_state.pdf

For the record, I "personally" like seeing deer anywhere because I rarely have them in my truck.  But, I am a hunter.

Auglaizewader says it best! Also, if you ever have the opportunity to instill these ideas in anyone around you, do so.

Beyond all this, show some respect to others. My wife is a pro-hunter. We were driving down the freeway this bow season and saw a deer on the back of a car with blood flowing out of its stomach and covering the back of their flatbed trailer. She almost puked. Even people who like hunting don't like to see but, you give them no chance.

For example, some people like to collect playboy's as a hobby. I would expect that they would have the courtesy to not plaster them all over their car for all to see.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

The day I have to hide the fact that I have killed an animal be it deer, rabbit or Coyote on a legal hunt is the day I hang up my guns and call it quits. If someone is offended by my persuing a legal hobby be it hunting, fishing,shooting or what ever then that is there problem. I try to treat everyone with respect but I absolutely refuse to be Political Correct for anyone.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

This P.C life we live in anymore sucks. 

If you can't talk to your kids.....Nevermind...

I guess my kids just grew up with the reality people hunt,You see this stuff this time of year....And its part of a sportsmans/Womans life.....

How do you tell kids where chicken fingers and McDonald hamburgers come from......


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I personally don't have a problem with it though like others said road grime, dirt, salt, etc. is a problem on longer drives. I throw mine in the bed of the truck - visible if someone really wants to see it. If hauling out in the open though I'd show a little respect to the animal and not parade it's open gut down the highway. A small tarp and some rope wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I would think respect for the animal would be more important than PC or other diversions. I have seen tarped animals as well as open animals. I felt those that tarped the animal had ot done it for anyone else but the animal and to show respect for the animal. I am not a hunter but respect those that do hunt. I was brought up fishing but dad did not hunt so I was never exposed to it but I knew all about it. I took american indian studies and the respect most tribes payed to there kill and the high esteem that they showed there animals is where I developed my opinion. I fully agree with the parent resposibility and also agree that society as a whole has run amuck with political correctness. I heard a story of a girl being suspended from school for putting her arm around another female class mate. Imagine if your son or daughter brought a picture of there kill beaming with pride and showing there friends and the PC police saw that. S


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

P.C. police are on us all day. We as people who hunt and fish only live for respect and care for the environment. We don't hunt to kill, we hunt to fulfill our own desires and to thin the herd. I to be P.C. Yes, we are thinning the herd on the other hand, we are only doing what the law allows us to do. And that is what we do. 
Happy Hunting all.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

I am not sure if this really has anything to do with being politically correct. It's about being courteous.

I also do not think that the law would ever be involved in the transportation of dead wild game. Nor should they ever. It is our right to transport our dead wild game as we see fit. 

I just think that it would be appropriate to transport your dead wild game in a way that is the least offensive to others. 

I also agree with sevenx's statement about respecting the animal:



> I would think respect for the animal would be more important than PC or other diversions.


I do not take a shot unless I am 100 percent sure it will kill the animal in less than a few minutes. Like most of you do. This means I kill less deer but, it also means I have respected the deer. Maybe this is why I am still out chasing a buck. Or I just am not that good.


----------

